# Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????​*
Als die Kandidatur von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zur DAFV- Präsidentin bekannt wurde, als damalige FDP-Abgeordnete im Bundestag - mit "guten Beziehungen" zu Monsanto - hatten wir das ja alles schnell rausgefunden. 

Auch, dass der DAFV-Finanzvize Bernd Pieper ebenfalls wohl ein FDP-Parteibuch hat.

Und, dass eine Präsidentin, die über die FDP "enge Beziehungen" zu Monsanto zu haben scheint, nicht unbedingt ein Aushängeschild für einen "Naturschutz"verband DAFV wäre..

Wie es ausging, wissen wir ja leider..


*Im DAFV-Präsidium und bei den Geschäftsführern scheints nun aber wirklich zu grummeln..*

Nicht nur, dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (warum hat die in 3 Jahren immer noch nicht die Prüfung gemacht - ist Angeln für sie nicht so toll, dass sie das auf sich nehmen könnte? Um dann sowohl mitreden zu können, wie ich dann auch nicht mehr "kompetente Nichtanglerin" schreiben könnte??) den Bundesverband zersplittert, immer mehr Ehren- wie auch Hauptamtler aufgeben und immer mehr Landesverbände kündigen...

Was ich aber gerade alles so höre, kann selbst ich kaum/nicht/nicht wirklich glauben!!

Und daher die (Nach)Frage:
*Könntet ihr euch vorstellen, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan folgende Dinge, gegen die Mehrheit des Gesamtpräsidiums, nur mit einer Mehrheit im geschäftsführenden Präsidium, durchsetzen wollte im DAFV?*

*1.:*
Obwohl angeblich mehr als 10 weitere Angebote vorlagen, will Frau Dr. die DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus der FDP in Berlin bringen, wo auch die FDP-Bundesgeschäftsstelle  residiert (auch wenn andere vorliegende Angebote evtl. teilweise preiswerter gewesen wären).

*2.:*
Obwohl die Bewerbungsfrist der Ausschreibung noch nicht abgelaufen ist, will Frau Dr. einen Geschäftsführer scheinbar im verkürzten Verfahren anstellen, der sich beworben hat - von/über der FDP (ob der auch kompetenter Nichtangler wie Frau Dr. ist, ist nicht bekannt)..

*3.:*
Da der reguläre Wahltermin zum neuen DAFV-Präsidium in die Zeit der nächsten Bundestagswahl fallen würde, wo Frau Dr. angeblich wieder für die FDP wahlkämpfen will, will sie die Wahl zum DAFV-Präsidium deswegen 2017 vorziehen (gegen die Satzung, laut der das für den Zeitraum von in der Regel zwischen 01. Oktober bis 30 November stattfinden soll) sie will sich also nochmal schnell wählen lassen, weil sie danach wohl wg, Wahlkmap und evtl. Mandat dann eh keine Zeit mehr hat (für den DAFV))..


Könnte man sich so ein (irres??) Szenario vorstellen, was meint ihr?

Und meint ihr, dass eure abnickenden Wackeldackel, die Delegierten aus den LV, das auch alles wieder durchgehen lassen und am Ende wieder abnicken??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

sie werden da nichts Schlimmes daran finden und der Meinung sein, dass man bei dem Bewerber schnell zusagen müsse.
Es ist und bleibt zum Ko.....


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Also Wackel Dackel da wo ich herkomme ist raus ^^ Ist jetzt auch eher zum "Wolf" geworden|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Abgesehen vom "fressen kleiner Kinder" traue ich denen schon einiges zu.

Schon bemerkt- ist schon lange her, dass die nen neuen Tiefstpunkt gesetzt haben, was das Niveau anbelangt?
War halt mal wieder Zeit dafür.


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Könnte passen! 

Sich als Monsantolobbyist mit einer Präsidentschaft eines anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes in der Vita schmücken und als "aktive" Politikerin die Willensbildung des Staates wieder beeinflussen!

Was ein Plan! Das Bild würde rund werden. 

Das Schicksal des Verbandes ist dabei aber sowas von völlig Latte. Höchstmögliche Handlungsunfähigkeit ist gewünscht. 
Der Verband würde schliesslich nur als eine inhaltlich hohle oder willfährige Marionette benötigt! 

Das gesamte bisherige Nichtstun und Unterlassen deutet genau darauf hin!

Was ein Missbrauch zu eigenen Zwecken und nicht hinnehmbarer Vorgang! 

Die derart verklappsten Verantwortlichen sollten zur Erhaltung ihrer Würde den Kahn so schnell wie möglich versenken, um diesen Missbrauch zu verhindern!


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Es gibt nichts, was bei Frau Dr. Inkompetenz nicht vorstellbar wäre!
Ihr geht es ausschließlich um sich selbst, ihre Vita mit einem Naturschutzverband darin. Ob der inhaltsleer ist oder nicht spielt keinerlei Rolle.

Das wird ein Beben bei den verbliebenen LVs auslösen.
Einige mehr werden abspringen, der Rest ist ab da dann auf Gedeih und Verderb mit ihr verbunden.
Letzteres wird es ihr wert sein, den DAFV zu einem Mini-Dachverband verkommen zu lassen.
Sie darf dann im FDP-Haus endlich wieder eine Rolle spielen.

Ich muss sagen, dass war ein guter Plan von ihr.
Und dieser Kasperlverein DAFV hat sich von ihr kräftig über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und dieser Kasperlverein DAFV hat sich von ihr kräftig über den Tisch ziehen lassen.


 
Man kann ja auch schlecht sagen man hätte damals nicht gewarnt.....


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Wer noch eine Stellungsnahme  von Frau Doktor zu Monsanto und Glyphosat sucht, das ist aus dem DAFV Thread.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_christel_happach_kasan-575-37627-8.html
Antwort 3, die Argumentation mit der Giftigkeit ist hirnrissig, es geht um Krebs.

Lügen für Monsanto, aber kein Finger krumm für Anglerinteressen.
Für diese feindliche Agitation gibt es nur eine Lösung.

Rücktritt jetzt.


----------



## Norbi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Ich habe den Verdacht das die Tante von Monsanto gezüchtet wurde.
Thomas,wann lautet Deine Überschrift ,,Vom Anglerverband zur Sekte,, ???


----------



## rippi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Monsanto ist super. Und die Partei hat immer Recht, also nicht die FDP sondern die Partei.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *3.:*
> Da der reguläre Wahltermin zum neuen DAFV-Präsidium in die Zeit der nächsten Bundestagswahl fallen würde, wo Frau Dr. angeblich wieder für die FDP wahlkämpfen will, ...


Die Begründung "zeitgleich Bundestagswahl" ist natürlich reiner Bullshit.

Als wenn die reguläre Wahl besonderen Zeitaufwand bedeuten würde, dem ist natürlich nicht so.

Es ist eine Machtprobe, die nun kommt, nichts anderes.

_"Ihr wolltet mich, also macht gefälligst was ich will",_ ist die Ansage.
Heisst: entweder unterwirft man sich Frau Dr. Wahnsinn vollständig, samt FDP-Geschäftsstelle & FDP-Geschäftsführer & wählt sie wieder 
oder sie schmeisst hin.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Siehste Thomas, Du brauchst nur noch die Basisinfo als Thread aufbereiten- den Rest erledigen unsere wohlinformierten User.

Das CSI-Anglerboard funktioniert!#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

ist das ein aprilscherz?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Sollten sich die Gerüchte bestätigen, dass es sich um Christoph M. handelt???? Angeblich hat dieser ja jahrelang für Frau Dr. gearbeitet und gerade seinen Job "an den Nagel gehängt"... Über seine Erfahrung mit unserem Hobby Angeln weiß ich nichts (in seiner Vita nicht erwähnt), aber er soll öfter mal mit dem Rucksack in Asien unterwegs sein #6

Das wäre die Bombe- löst allerdings bei den LV vermutlich nur ein Abnicken aus.

Im übrigen würde ich deine 3 Fragen mit JA beantworten...


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

*F *rau *D* oktor *P *enetrant nervt einfach nur noch...
Ist das jetzt ein Verband für Angler oder die Augsburger Puppenbühne


----------



## Darket (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Passt doch gut. Zum DAFV in Hinblick auf seine überragende Kompetenz und zur FDP, die in ihrem weiter anhaltenden Schrumpfungsprozess sowohl Leute als auch Räume frei hat. Von der Angewohnheit Interessen zu vermischen, wenn es dann gerade nützlich ist, fange ich hier besser gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Na klar ist das vorstellbar.

Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ein Großteil der Landesverbandsfürsten das auch noch toll finden, weil man dann nämlich so richtig einen Fuß in der Tür der Politik hat und endlich beim Bund und in Europa was erreichen kann.

Falls die Trümmerpartei FDP es in den Bundestag schaffen sollte.

Im Ernst, so abwegig ist das gar nicht. Schaut man sich die Entwicklung von DAVF und FDP an, so sind Parallelen unverkennbar. Synergien schaffen, heisst es da. Alleine stehen sie am Abgrund, gemeinsam kommen sie einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Wie man sieht,war und ist die Angst der Angler vor Grün unberechtigt

Gelb ist der Untergang.

Immerhin kann man eines..immer aufs neue das Niveau unterbieten.


----------



## kreuzass (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Vorstellbar ist vieles. Wie kommst du auf den Bolzen?




Jose schrieb:


> ist das ein aprilscherz?



Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wie man sieht,war und ist die Angst der Angler vor Grün unberechtigt
> 
> Gelb ist der Untergang.
> 
> Immerhin kann man eines..immer aufs neue das Niveau unterbieten.



Jepp - der Begriff "gelbe Gefahr"  wird neu definiert!


----------



## ricoh_ (6. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Kann mir irgendwer erläutern, wie diese Dame zu diesem Amt im DAFV gekommen ist? 

Ich meine, es ist doch schon verwunderlich, dass ein/e Nichtangler/-in überhaupt nominiert wird?


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Sollte ihr CDU-naher Protegé sich dann doch geschnitten haben mit seinem Ziel, im Bundesverband Karriere zu machen?
Oder ist der nach den diversen S-H-Geschichten selbst für Fr. Dr. nicht mehr tragbar???


----------



## degl (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Hey ........die Frau ist Profi........

Erst im "Amt" bestätigen lassen und dann ne Wahl vergeigen.....

So ist die "politische Bedeutungslosigkeit" leichter zu ertragen:q

Ich liebe diese gelbe "Saat-Gut-Trompete"...........hat man mir doch glaubhaft versichert; das sie "gut Vernetzt" ist:c

gruß degl


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



degl schrieb:


> hat man mir doch glaubhaft versichert; das sie "gut Vernetzt" ist:c



Mit vernetzt, war nur der heimische Rechner gemeint[emoji4]


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Wenn die Punkte 1-3 wirklich so kommen sollten, wird es trotzdem genug Verbände geben, die dazu noch Beifall klatschen. Mein Landesverband ist da sicherlich ganz vorne mit dabei. :r


----------



## Rotbart (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Ich kann der Thematik soweit folgen, auch wenn ich sie nicht versteh.

Aber wer oder was ist "FDP"?


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euch vorstellen, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan folgende Dinge, *gegen die Mehrheit des Gesamtpräsidiums*, nur mit einer Mehrheit im geschäftsführenden Präsidium, durchsetzen wollte im DAFV?


Bei allen berechtigten Scherzen zu  _"der Gurkentruppe & den Leichtmatrosen der FDP"_ (Zitat eines anderen Politikers), man sollte die Nummer, die die Bundespräsine da abzieht nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen; sie stellt sich sogar gegen die eigenen Leute, nur um ihren Willen durchzustetzen.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass als 'ihre eigenen Leute' ganz andere ansieht, also eben nicht die Präsidiumsmitglieder, sondern diejenigen im Thomas Dehler Haus.

Fakt ist, dass Frau Dr. ab 2017 neue, frische Kohle braucht, also eine weitere Beitragserhöhung ansteht.
Deswegen auch jetzt die "Alles oder Nichts-Strategie"; vorgezogene Wahl, Umzug ins FDP-Haus, Einstellung von FDP-Vertrauten.

Und nun ist auch klar, warum es zum am kommenden Samstag (12.3.) tagenden Verbandsausschuss, das "ungezwungene Zusammensein" am Vorabend geben soll. 

Ich bin sehr neugierig, wer von den im DAFV verbliebenen LVs diese ganze Nummer noch mitziehen will und wie man das den Mitgliedsvereinen verkaufen möchte. |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

@Rotbart:
Das war, glaub ich, irgendwann früher Mal 'ne Splitterorganisation von neureichen Börsengurus, die allesamt mit der zweiten Internetkrise und dem Verfall der Aktienkurse durch den Golfkrieg in existenzielle Nöte geraten sind. Einzelne von ihnen sollen sich dann durch Verschreiben ihrer Seele an umweltverseuchende Großkonzerne und Satanisten ihre nackte Existenz gesichert und sich ganz und gar dem Vernichten menschlicher, kultureller und sozialer Errungenschaften verpflichtet haben. Aber so genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr. Müsstest Du vielleicht mal googeln #c


----------



## gründler (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Aber wer oder was ist "FDP"?


 
Die FDP ist eine Partei die man wählen kann,Wahlmotto abkürzung: *Für Die Partei*......oder so....


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

@kati:
Keine Sorge, die werden alle am Vorabend "eingenordet" (oder so sehr abgefüllt, dass sie schon wegen ihres Katers wieder alles nur abnicken)
Was sollte anders sein als all die Jahre zuvor???

Oder meinst Du, die haben mittlerweile irgendwo am Honigtopf genascht?


----------



## Wizard2 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

was regt ihr euch so auf? ich bin positiv überrascht, hatte eher fest
mit einem repräsentativen neu Bau aller Kanzleramt gerechnet. um endlich auch logistisch die Lobby Arbeit des Bundesverbandes umsetzen zu können. zudem hätte man dann mehr platz für nochmehr hauptamtliche nicht angler gehabt. die dann endlich die ungeheuren Forderungen der anglerschaft besser bewältigen könnten  *Ironie aus*


----------



## Darket (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Das Schlimmste ist eigentlich die Geschichte mit der GS im Thomas-Dehler-Haus. Dann zählt man nicht mehr nur für unfähige Einzelpersonen, nein die auf die ein oder andere Weise organisierten Angler finanzieren dann diese "neoliberale Spaßpartei" (Martin Sonneborn) über die (überhöhten) Mietzahlungen mit. Ganz toll...


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

So manchem Funktionär, der die Präsidentin stets als Maskottchen mit repräsentativen Aufgaben "verharmlost" hat, dürfte mittlerweile dämmern dass man Frau Dr. da wohl nicht nur etwas unterschätzt hat.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wie man sieht,war und ist die Angst der Angler vor Grün unberechtigt
> Gelb ist der Untergang.
> Immerhin kann man eines..immer aufs neue das Niveau unterbieten.



Die Geschichte insgesamt darf man so unglaublich finden, wie es hier der allgemeine Tenor ist. Gefährlich für eine weitere Ausübung unseres Hobbys ist aber garantiert nicht die FDP. Da kommt die Gefahr doch wohl unstreitig aus der grünen (Pseudo-)Öko-Ecke.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Wie heißt es so schön " unabhängig und überparteilich"


 Oh Man...

 Greetz Stoni-K.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Ich finde den Umzug zur FDP passend- zwei die auf Landes- und Bundesebene nichts mehr zu melden haben. Da können die die Tür abschließen, sich gegenseitig in den Arm nehmen und zusammen die Tränen trocknen.

Eigentlich doch ein kluges Schachzug. Entweder die Geschichte geht durch und sie geht gestärkt daraus hervor oder sie scheitert und tritt mangels Vertrauen zurück. Was auch passieren wird- das Ende kommt näher. Willkommen in der Realität Frau Dr.! Sie werden als die Präsidentin zum Zeitpunkt des Untergangs des Bundesverbandes in die Geschichte der Angler eingehen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Umzug zur FDP passend- zwei die auf Landes- und Bundesebene nichts mehr zu melden haben.
> 
> Die FDP wird wohl ab kommendem Sonntag allerwahrscheinlichst mindestens in zwei Landesparlamenten wieder vertreten sein, wenn man den Prognosen Glauben schenken darf!
> 
> ...



Was daran aber ein kluger Schachzug sein soll, daß weißt wahrscheinlich nur du allein, und ich habe keine Hoffnung, daß du das schlüssig erklären kannst!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was daran aber ein kluger Schachzug sein soll, daß weißt wahrscheinlich nur du allein, und ich habe keine Hoffnung, daß du das schlüssig erklären kannst!



Das finde ich ganz einfach. Sie kann mit erhobenen Hauptes regieren und weiß den Rest der Verbände hinter sich oder sie wird das sinkende Schiff verlassen, da für "ihren Weg" zur Rettung des DAFV die Rückendeckung fehlt. So machen Politiker und Generäle das nun einmal...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das finde ich ganz einfach. Sie kann mit erhobenen Hauptes regieren und weiß den Rest der Verbände hinter sich oder sie wird das sinkende Schiff verlassen, da für "ihren Weg" zur Rettung des DAFV die Rückendeckung fehlt. So machen Politiker und Generäle das nun einmal...



Ok, daß ist eine politische Binsenweisheit, weder besonders klug noch ein Schachzug. 
Aber was hat die Einbindung ihrer Fraktion damit zu tun bzw. was macht gerade diese Aktion zu einem klugen Schachzug? Diesen Weg kann man immer gehen.
Das hier Posten ausgemauschelt werden ist sonnenklar und leider auch üblich, aber klug ist was anderes. 
Dieser Schuß wird nämlich entweder ignoriert oder geht in den Ofen, ist aber mitnichten langfristig strategisch, zeugt allerdings von einem recht seltsamen Demokratieverständnis.
Von adäquater, verbandspolitischer Arbeit möchte ich hier gar nicht sprechen, aber gut, Christel ist Lobbyistin und anscheinend unter die Oligarchen gegangen und diese Posse ist ein Beispiel für gute Lobbyarbeit.
Wir Angler bräuchten eigentlich auch mal so Jemanden!#h


----------



## degl (7. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ok, daß ist eine politische Binsenweisheit, weder besonders klug noch ein Schachzug.
> Aber was hat die Einbindung ihrer Fraktion damit zu tun bzw. was macht gerade diese Aktion zu einem klugen Schachzug? Diesen Weg kann man immer gehen.
> Das hier Posten ausgemauschelt werden ist sonnenklar und leider auch üblich, aber klug ist was anderes.
> Dieser Schuß wird nämlich entweder ignoriert oder geht in den Ofen, ist aber mitnichten langfristig strategisch, zeugt allerdings von einem recht seltsamen Demokratieverständnis.
> ...



Na........wir haben SIE ja schon

gruß degl


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



degl schrieb:


> Na........wir haben SIE ja schon
> 
> gruß degl



Nur sind Wir nicht IHRE Lobby.

Das Weib hat anscheinend kein Loyalitätsproblem, wenn es um ihre Fraktion geht. Gegenüber den Wählern ihres "Ehrenamtes" hingegen läßt sie einiges an notwendigem Engagement schmerzlich vermissen...#h

Cheers


----------



## KptIglo (13. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Darket schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste ist eigentlich die Geschichte mit der GS im Thomas-Dehler-Haus. Dann zählt man nicht mehr nur für unfähige Einzelpersonen, nein die auf die ein oder andere Weise organisierten Angler finanzieren dann diese "neoliberale Spaßpartei" (Martin Sonneborn) über die (überhöhten) Mietzahlungen mit. Ganz toll...



Einfach mal den Sonneborn direkt anschreiben, das wäre doch ein riesen Spass wenn der da ne Geschichte drauß macht.#6


----------



## harzsalm (13. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Unser Thomas sollte  mal die" Spiegelredaktion" in HH über diese FDP-Dame

und alle ihre "geleistete" Arbeiten informieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

Beim VA am Wochenende waren kaum noch die Hälfte der LV überhaupt noch vertreten, praktisch nur noch Abnicker da, die Abstimmung mit den Füssen läuft.

Dementsprechend wurde der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP in Berlin problemlos durch gewunken.

Ansonsten auch nix weiter Neues:
"Weiter wie bisher, wir schaffen das schon".......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend wurde der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP in Berlin problemlos durch gewunken.



In welcher Etage wird Madame residieren?

Nach Leistung gemessen,käme ja nur der Keller infrage !

Vielleicht mit gelbem Filz isoliert?
So als Nestwärme[emoji37]


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim VA am Wochenende waren kaum noch die Hälfte der LV überhaupt noch vertreten, praktisch nur noch Abnicker da, die Abstimmung mit den Füssen läuft.
> 
> Dementsprechend wurde der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP in Berlin problemlos durch gewunken.


Nee, ne?! |bigeyes


#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend wurde der Umzug der DAFV-Geschäftsstelle ins Thomas Dehler Haus zur FDP in Berlin problemlos durch gewunken.



Das freut mich, da wird die Beitragserhöhung 2016 sinnvoll für die deutschen Angler investiert und für 2017 hat man gleich neue Argumente für mehr Kohle gefunden... #q  Ist dann halt teurer geworden als geplant. Die Argumente kennt man ja vom BER...


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2016)

*AW: Übernimmt die FDP den DAFV?????*

|clown:

|muahah:


----------

